# Anyone turn down Chapman for screenwriting?



## BFied (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey all,

Just wondering if anyone was accepted to the MFA in Screenwriting program at Chapman and chose to decline their admission?  I'm second on the wait list...

Thank you,
BF


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 16, 2013)

keep an eye on this post:
http://www.studentfilms.com/threads/interviews-acceptances-rejections-waitlists.14609/
and
http://www.studentfilms.com/threads/chapman-applicants-2012-2013.11429/

make use of the search function and ask there. Maybe someone has already said something.


----------



## ath579 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes actually, I did! (That sounds like I was overly enthusiastic to decline)


----------



## BFied (Apr 16, 2013)

ath579 said:


> Yes actually, I did! (That sounds like I was overly enthusiastic to decline)


 
Oh wow... if you don't mind me asking, what was your reason for declining the offer?  And where did you choose instead?  Best of luck wherever you chose to go...


----------



## ath579 (Apr 16, 2013)

BFied said:


> Oh wow... if you don't mind me asking, what was your reason for declining the offer? And where did you choose instead? Best of luck wherever you chose to go...


 
I declined so that I could accept another offer, which is Columbia and the reason mainly being that it's screenwriting/directing. Hopefully you get my spot! That'd be cool.


----------



## BFied (Apr 17, 2013)

ath579 said:


> I declined so that I could accept another offer, which is Columbia and the reason mainly being that it's screenwriting/directing. Hopefully you get my spot! That'd be cool.


 
Congratulations ath570... best of luck at Columbia and thanks for the words of encouragement... it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## photograms (Apr 17, 2013)

BFied said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone was accepted to the MFA in Screenwriting program at Chapman and chose to decline their admission? I'm second on the wait list...
> 
> ...


 
Hi BFied!

How do you know you are second on the wait list?  I'm on the wait list for cinematography and I asked what position I was but they gave me a neutral answer.  Do you know when and how they will notify (snail mail, email, phone call)?

Thx! GOOD LUCK!!!! Hope you get your spot!!!


----------



## BFied (Apr 20, 2013)

photograms said:


> Hi BFied!
> 
> How do you know you are second on the wait list? I'm on the wait list for cinematography and I asked what position I was but they gave me a neutral answer. Do you know when and how they will notify (snail mail, email, phone call)?
> 
> Thx! GOOD LUCK!!!! Hope you get your spot!!!


 
After receiving my waitlist letter in the mail I decided to send Chapman an email thanking them for the consideration to the program and how enthusiastic I was about the prospect of attending.  I heard back from my admissions counselor and she let me know I was 2nd on the list... apparently I'll know around May whether or not I'll be admitted.


----------



## photograms (Apr 20, 2013)

BFied said:


> After receiving my waitlist letter in the mail I decided to send Chapman an email thanking them for the consideration to the program and how enthusiastic I was about the prospect of attending. I heard back from my admissions counselor and she let me know I was 2nd on the list... apparently I'll know around May whether or not I'll be admitted.


 
Yeah I sent that kind of email too! But well, maybe I'm not on the top of the list.  Oh man, I really hope you can get your spot!!! I'm pretty sure you will


----------



## ragingdebull (Apr 21, 2013)

I am on the waitlist of editing, anyone received any physical mail of that waitlist letter or not? My status changed into "decision mailed" on 04/19. Hope that is an adimission letter...


----------

